# Ремонт баянов, аккордеонов.



## TokarevAcc (11 Июн 2012)

ЛЮБИТЕЛЬСКИЙ. Если есть небольшие неисправности, или немного подстроить, то звоните: 8-926-253-83-11 Тимофей.

Если нарушил правила, прошу извинить и просто удалить тему.
Денег хочется


----------

